
How to shuffle songs - tosh
https://labs.spotify.com/2014/02/28/how-to-shuffle-songs/?m=1
======
pitaa
Here's a link that actually worked for me:
[https://labs.spotify.com/2014/02/28/how-to-shuffle-
songs/](https://labs.spotify.com/2014/02/28/how-to-shuffle-songs/)

Also, the title should include [2014]

------
ourarash
The link doesn't work?

